# Orb Composer - fully automated music composition tool



## HiEnergy

As recently Hexachords have released their "it creates music out of thin air" software Orb Composer, I've done a short First Impression screencast.
Watch me using (and struggling with) Orb Composer Pro and coax a short piece of chamber music for three instruments out of it. No narration, no explanation...
Will link further follow-up videos on the topic of Orb Composer in this thread.

*I'm in no way affiliated with Hexachords, the company behind Orb Composer.*


----------



## HiEnergy

Here's my next video on Orb Composer: How to route MIDI from Orb Composer to the DAW (I'm using Ableton Live here).

This screencast has english narration and english/german subtitles.


----------



## lucky909091

Oh man. This sounds like a video of an old groggly person who wants to persuade me to buy the product....
Please, do some professional videos if you pursue a commercial market for this product.

I really like this software, but the explanation videos are crap in my opinion. Please excuse my rude kind of expression. I wish you all the best for your sales, honestly.


----------



## KarlHeinz

In case anybody is interested in this product: go to the homepage, there are two 4 minute videos, one with explanation, the other only with orb composer playing, there is not much more you have to know about the software and to see if you are interested or not. And for the routing in your daw there is the very clear manual (the get starting one) on the homepage. I dont think the videos are "official" (no official announcement in here as far as I can see), I point to the official videos here cause I like the product to and are not really convinced from this videos going round here but I wont insinuate any persuasion just personal entusiasm so please be kind....


----------



## HiEnergy

lucky909091 said:


> Oh man. This sounds like a video of an old groggly person who wants to persuade me to buy the product....


If you mean my videos - I'm not the youngest anymore and I often sound quite groggy indeed - I also use a crappy microphone. But I don't want to persuade you - *I'm in no way affiliated with Hexachords (the company behind Orb Composer).*


----------



## Phillip

"Amazing, we don't need people to write music anymore! Imagine the savings!"- men's bathroom in advertising agency.


----------



## lucky909091

HiEnergy said:


> If you mean my videos - I'm not the youngest anymore and I often sound quite groggy indeed - I also use a crappy microphone. But I don't want to persuade you - *I'm in no way affiliated with Hexachords (the company behind Orb Composer).*



Excuse me. I did not want to insult you. I beg your pardon.


----------



## HiEnergy

lucky909091 said:


> Excuse me. I did not want to insult you. I beg your pardon.


No problem. No offense taken at all.
You're totally right, my voiceover audio is crappy. I know I need a better microphone, a better sounding voice (where do I get those?) and a better english pronounciation (I'm not a native english speaker).

Just meant to clarify I'm not affiliated with Hexachords and don't profit in any way from them selling a few licenses more or less.


----------



## Rob

Thank you hiEnergy for the videos, never heard of this program before... It's always useful to see an actual user approach a new software. And compliments for so politely replying to an uncalled for reaction


----------



## HiEnergy

In my latest screencast Hexachords Orb Composer is used for fully automatic composing a piano music tune.
The resulting MIDI is imported into Reaper and played back.

This time there's no narration, the video is intended to show what the music created by this software with only little user interaction sounds like.


----------



## HiEnergy

My latest screencast shows a playthrough of an ambient track composed by Orb Composer.
I made slight adjustments to most of the chord progressions and instrument clip parameters that OC chose.

The editing process took me about two hours in total, including set-up of the DAW and instruments, only final playback shown for brevity sake.


----------



## SirkusPi

I'm kind of intrigued - I often find "song generator" algorithms like this fun to play with and useful for planting seeds for further development. But at USD $430 or $800 for the Artist and Pro editions respectively (converted from the Euro price), I don't feel motivated even to try the demo. 

If the developers have success at this price point, I don't begrudge them in the least; I'm sure this involved significant development hours and costs, and they're entitled to make as much from their efforts as they can. But I think I'm going to need a literal 50% discount offer before even considering a purchase, given my needs and workflow.


----------



## Musicam

I feel that the midi switching are very roobotic. The price is excesive. But good idea.


----------



## HiEnergy

SirkusPi said:


> But I think I'm going to need a literal 50% discount offer


They had an "early bird" pre-order offer (OC Pro for the price of OC Artist) until 1st of April. If it weren't for that special offer, I'd probably also not have bought it. (I'm not affiliated with Hexachords, I didn't receive a free NFR and they didn't compensate me for creating videos, so my reviews are honest)

Perhaps they might do a Black Friday offer...


----------



## KarlHeinz

I was "caught" by that early bird too, and after "begging" they eaven offered a discount for the Artist version as "early bird" cause thats more then enough money for me and I will never need anything "orchestral" (could never cope with that), but I was just absolutely fascinated from the idea and I am happy so far cause I really feel I absolutely get what they offered (and thats not so usual).

They are very responsive and engaged (as in the case of the Artist early bird), it still IS (for me) a starting point (with lots more to be possible as I would see it) but I have lots of fun just trying it out so far.

It is on the one hand really fun to try out and use, on the other hand I already have lots and lots of requests even if I have not done more then scratching the surface. But this "scratching" just makes fun, it is just "try-and-click-and-listen". For me the uniqueness lies really in the "access" to the composing process. Hard to describe, as I said, I have only scratched the surface so far.....


----------



## SirkusPi

KarlHeinz said:


> I was "caught" by that early bird too, and after "begging" they eaven offered a discount for the Artist version as "early bird" cause thats more then enough money for me and I will never need anything "orchestral" ...But this "scratching" just makes fun, it is just "try-and-click-and-listen". For me the uniqueness lies really in the "access" to the composing process. Hard to describe, as I said, I have only scratched the surface so far.....



I'd theoretically be interested in Artist too (if they ever offered another very big discount). Just out of curiosity, how "different" can you make different regenerated songs? In other words, for a given set of complexity and structure parameters, when you have the program recompose the song, does it ever sound interestingly different? Or are they more like variations on a theme (again, for a given set of input parameters)?


----------



## KarlHeinz

> In other words, for a given set of complexity and structure parameters, when you have the program recompose the song, does it ever sound interestingly different? Or are they more like variations on a theme (again, for a given set of input parameters)?



SirkusPI: just to early for me to answer on this. I have managed to adjust some of the parameters on some instruments to let it more go into the desired direction but I just have not understand it deeply enough to even try this out. That would assume a complete song setup the way I want it to go and THEN try this out if I will get "interestingely different" "versions".


----------



## JJP

Listening to this reminds me why I never wanted to teach a first-year college music theory class.

It sounds a bit like a musical equivalent of "paint by number".


----------



## HiEnergy

I did another very short tune with Orb Composer.
This time it's for piano, a flute-like melody sound and a synth pad.

Here's a playthrough:


----------



## HiEnergy

Here's my latest playthrough video with Orb Composer...
This time it's a short piece with piano, female vocalists, male choir and a string pad.
Mike, please excuse my abuse of Realivox Ladies.

No postprocessing, no keyswitches, no anything fancy... it's just Orb Composer playing into one instance of Kontakt running 4 instruments (NI New York Grand, Realivox Ladies, Soundiron Mars, Indiginus Solid State Symphony)


----------



## damcry

Poor Mike .... such hard work for that « woo woo »


----------



## HiEnergy

My latest Orb Composer playthrough is out. This time no unsuspecting poor women were harmed...
For this composition I've used "custom rhythm" for getting a consistent piano ostinato with bass and "opposing" block chords.


----------



## HiEnergy

In my newest Orb Composer screencast I have the music prototyping system lay the foundation for some very basic Electronica style music.
The complete workflow inside Orb Composer is shown. Template creation and setup are skipped, no export and further refining steps inside the DAW are done.


----------



## SirkusPi

Thanks HiEnergy, your videos continue to be very helpful. I continue to toy with the idea of purchasing, especially with the welcome price drop a little while ago. However, I'm disappointed that Artist, which I might go for at 149€, only has 4/4 time (I would've been more likely to grab if at least 3/4 were included too) and the severe limitation on chords to only major and minor (a few more of the common pop music chords would have been great). Paying an extra 250€ primarily (for my purposes) to lift those two restrictions is... a lot.

But anyway, I also have a question that I'm still curious about: for a given set of instruments and basic template, how different can the "AI" make a recomposition? In other words, given a given basic structure, can it actually generate significantly different-sounding progressions and melodies (which the user can obviously then tweak / change as needed)? Or do recompositions within a given structure sound more like variations on a theme? 

(I hope the foregoing makes sense. And yes, I know I could just download and demo myself, but I'm so hesitant based on the time signature / chords issues discussed above that I'm just don't feel motivated to do so unless I know the program is at least capable of generating real variety.)


----------



## HiEnergy

SirkusPi said:


> welcome price drop a little while ago


I agree, the price for Orb Composer Pro is still not exactly cheap and the restrictions for the Artist version are indeed a roadblock when it comes to composing more complex music (I guess that's intended), therefore I bought the Pro version during the pre-release phase for EUR 349.



SirkusPi said:


> for a given set of instruments and basic template, how different can the "AI" make a recomposition?


I'll try that recomposition task by regenerating notes for a given block/instrument clip over and over without altering any other parameters between regenerations.
Will record that session and put it on YouTube, when done.

In the Electronica video in my previous post, there's a situation where I modify an accompaniment clip and Orb Composer regenerates the melody. This might help you as a first hint on what variety OC can offer... but as said, I'll do a video with forced re-generation.


----------



## HiEnergy

SirkusPi said:


> how different can the "AI" make a recomposition?


I've done a video on this topic which hopefully answers your question: How much variety can Orb Composer create?


----------



## HiEnergy

I've created some piano music with Orb Composer.
Watch the video here with Orb Composer view, virtual keys, harmony analysis and piano roll:


----------



## SirkusPi

HiEnergy said:


> I've done a video on this topic which hopefully answers your question: How much variety can Orb Composer create?




Just wanted to thank you for this! I haven't been able to watch yet - I've been very busy at work - but am very much looking forward to checking it out this weekend.


----------



## chocobitz825

Orb is a truly impressive tool! My first trial on it had some really positive results. I find that if you let it just create the foundation of parts of the melody or supporting harmony, you can fill in the rest very well. I did this piece fully on Orb as it set the orchestral parts, and I just added my own piano.


----------



## HiEnergy

chocobitz825 said:


> Orb is a truly impressive tool!


I fully agree with that. Currently I'm researching a workflow allowing me to integrate Orb Composer with other Music Prototyping software.
Will post a video on that when it's ready.


----------



## chocobitz825

HiEnergy said:


> I fully agree with that. Currently I'm researching a workflow allowing me to integrate Orb Composer with other Music Prototyping software.
> Will post a video on that when it's ready.



Can’t wait to see the results!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Yes, that would be really interesting. What I am missing that there is no easy way to just get a normal simple chord track for other sequencer/arps/composing tools like the riff generation from in session audio for example. Or just the root note of the chords, maybe hold for more then a bar, something like this which is very easy to do in the daw (like in waveform or cubase for example) but I hate to do things twice...


----------



## chocobitz825

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, that would be really interesting. What I am missing that there is no easy way to just get a normal simple chord track for other sequencer/arps/composing tools like the riff generation from in session audio for example. Or just the root note of the chords, maybe hold for more then a bar, something like this which is very easy to do in the daw (like in waveform or cubase for example) but I hate to do things twice...



If i recall, midi channel orb 0 is the chord track no? i think if you route that to an instrument you might be able to record chord information. Ill have to double check.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks for the info, must have overseen that, will check too what happens when I route that to a track. Really looking forward to a "midi note view" of the tracks in Orb Composer.....


----------



## KarlHeinz

I have made a virtual midi port for the orb 0 with all channels on in my daw but nothing arrives on, do I have to choose a special instument or something else to get the chords from this one ?


----------



## chocobitz825

KarlHeinz said:


> I have made a virtual midi port for the orb 0 with all channels on in my daw but nothing arrives on, do I have to choose a special instument or something else to get the chords from this one ?



sorry i just tried to do it again myself. Im not sure if it was disabled on the recent update. Ill try and see what other options there are. there used to be a way to do strum patterns on guitar that would at least make a chord shape. there has to be some instrument that would provide chords. ill let you know what i find.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks


----------



## Rey

I thought of getting the full version of the OC. But after questions with the customer service I am abit scared as they say only 3 activation per license. What if we used up all activations?


----------



## KarlHeinz

Rey, of course I cant speak for Hexachord but maybe you should just ask them precisely again (if you already have a ticket open) that - as far as I understood - you dont need licences for more then 3 PC/Notebooks but want to be sure that if you change your system and need another activation for it that you can get another activation for that without need to pay. After my experiences with Hexachord that should not be a problem, but then you have it written down. Technically it should be no issue for them to generate another one. So far they dont have a system to just give a license back before changing something on the system and then take it back again, so I would say it is their turn to ensure that you can use three licenses. Really cant imagine any problem, they are nice guys .


----------



## Parsifal666

Phillip said:


> "Amazing, we don't need people to write music anymore! Imagine the savings!"- men's bathroom in advertising agency.



lol!


----------



## HiEnergy

chocobitz825 said:


> Can’t wait to see the results!


Here's the result: A video which shows a workflow involving Orb Composer and Synfire.
While Orb Composer can create music "out of thin air", Synfire is great at working with already analyzed material and refining harmonically and rhythmically intricate musical structures.
In the screencast Orb Composer creates a chord progression and a melody whereas Synfire analyzes the material Orb Composer delivers and gets it ready for further processing and re-using.


----------



## Rey

KarlHeinz said:


> Rey, of course I cant speak for Hexachord but maybe you should just ask them precisely again (if you already have a ticket open) that - as far as I understood - you dont need licences for more then 3 PC/Notebooks but want to be sure that if you change your system and need another activation for it that you can get another activation for that without need to pay. After my experiences with Hexachord that should not be a problem, but then you have it written down. Technically it should be no issue for them to generate another one. So far they dont have a system to just give a license back before changing something on the system and then take it back again, so I would say it is their turn to ensure that you can use three licenses. Really cant imagine any problem, they are nice guys .



got in contact several days ago with Hexachords CS. I have been told they can provide another activation for good reason if we used up all the 3 activations given. Good reasons such as pc upgrade update, corrupt error etc....

They also told me they dont have deactivation system. But they do deactivation per customer request. Although im not clear and didnt ask further question like if we decide to deactivate on previous system, does that mean we are now back to 3 activations? I just like that peace of mind knowing I having spare activations ready at hand when I need em.


----------



## Rey

Also I found out that Orb composer is slightly cheaper from some resellers online.
https://www.bestservice.com/orb_composer_pro.html

another website from Thomann.de at $399.

something like 40$ cheaper than buying directly at Hexachords website.

Any different from buying straight from Hexachords vs resellers?


----------



## KarlHeinz

I find the prize policy a little strange, the best service prize is really much cheaper (at least in germany when you buy in euro its 60 € difference) and this is a good reseller, so I cant imagine any problems, I have bought lots of stuff from them and their own prodct line speaks for themself. Maybe they just want to spent their energy more in devellopment then in sales (which is not bad .


----------



## damcry

I bought it at Bestservice 339€ : significant difference compared to developer website indeed ....


----------



## Rey

damcry said:


> I bought it at Bestservice 339€ : significant difference compared to developer website indeed ....



great to know. do you get product updates from bestservice.de for orb composer easily? current version now is 1.2.1 and soon to be 1.3


----------



## damcry

Bestservice send you a serial number that you activate on Hexachords website after creating an account ... Very easy and all update available


----------



## HiEnergy

damcry said:


> I bought it at Bestservice


I did not even know that Orb Composer is available via retailers. Thought that only Hexachords sells this product.


----------



## HiEnergy

Here's my latest screencast with Orb Composer:
Watch me create a short piece of New Age style music...
The full composition process is shown, creation of the instrument tracks in Live is omitted, lengthy processes are slightly timelapsed, no narration.



Enjoy!


----------



## SirkusPi

I just saw that Orb Composer (Artist edition) is now on sale at Plugin Boutique for $89 USD until October 8, down from the current list of $179 USD, which is down from the original list just a few months ago (April) of $430 USD(!). 

I have no inside information whatsoever, but can't help but wonder if Hexachords is finally realizing its original pricing was a bit... unrealistic.

In any event, Orb Composer has now reached a price point that makes sense to me, so I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Rey

SirkusPi said:


> I just saw that Orb Composer (Artist edition) is now on sale at Plugin Boutique for $89 USD until October 8, down from the current list of $179 USD, which is down from the original list just a few months ago (April) of $430 USD(!).
> 
> I have no inside information whatsoever, but can't help but wonder if Hexachords is finally realizing its original pricing was a bit... unrealistic.
> 
> In any event, Orb Composer has now reached a price point that makes sense to me, so I think I'm going to go for it.



I think that is just for the artist version.the pro version is still valuable when it comes to orchestration. Artist version is ok. But I’d like to upgrade to pro. I wonder if I purchase the artist versiOn at discount at plugin boutique can I still upgrade to pro later on at orb composer website


----------



## Rey

HiEnergy said:


> I did not even know that Orb Composer is available via retailers. Thought that only Hexachords sells this product.


I didn’t know either till I saw someone mentioned about it at other website I can’t remember. I just found out it’s at plugin boutique to and at discount for artist version


----------



## KarlHeinz

I must say I am a little puzzled from the prize and retail politic from Hexachord. First prizes were obvioiusly to high, so they lowered the prizes in general, thats fine for me even if they felt under the pre-release prize I payed, they offered better upgrade conditions for that.

And I can follow the step to resell it over well respected resellers as bestservice who are close to develloping process with own products. But now such a discount on a plugin "discounter" (nothing against pluginboutique, but thats their place in the market for me), that has definitely nothing to do no more with the exclusivness they claimed for the product at the beginning.

And I really wonder if the way cause to a 9.90 bucks sale at vstbuzz (nothing against them again, I love their sales, but...).

Rey: I would be really interested if you can get the same upgrade prize like people who paid regularly for the artist version, on the one hand you should, on the other hand would be extreme unfair for the people who paid for that or directly for the pro version regularly.

I wonder if these different dissolving marketing strategies will work together in a fair way for evrybody. I must say after being deeply disappointed by ways like Rigid Audio for me its simple a point of TRUST. It might not matter for something like Rigid Audio if you follow that ridiculous price "policy" and just dont care but I dont think thats the way with Hexachord, they are honest guys and hard working devellopers, I am sure they are looking for the best way, still I wonder...


----------



## freimann

Rey said:


> I didn’t know either till I saw someone mentioned about it at other website I can’t remember. I just found out it’s at plugin boutique to and at discount for artist version


Regarding the upgrade from Artist (from Plugin Boutique) to Pro ... Yes - this is exactly what I did yesterday ... The upgrade is 250 Euro and you have to enter your Artist license into your account details first ... There were some hiccups but their support is very responsive and resolved the issues even during weekend ...

Just a little advice - be sure to check that your DAW is compatible - https://www.orb-composer.com/faq/


----------



## HiEnergy

They indeed have a very strange pricing model somewhat punishing early adopters by lowering prices.
I bought the Pro version in the "Early Bird" pre-release sale at 350 Euro - the announced regular price for that one was over 600 Euro.
The one thing that keeps me from feeling "cheated" by those dwindling prices is the fact that I've had Orb Composer "serve my command" since April and it already helped me compose lots of tunes.

My latest use of Orb Composer (I tried to check out how it handles lots of instruments, this is the highest number of instruments I've used in an OC composition project so far) is here:


----------



## simmo75

Is there any way of adding 'humanity' or swing?
It all sounds so rigid that it's putting me off buying the Artist version in this sale,


----------



## freimann

simmo75 said:


> Is there any way of adding 'humanity' or swing?
> It all sounds so rigid that it's putting me off buying the Artist version in this sale,


simmo75: There is a syncopation option when editing the clip (found at the rhythm tab) - and you can apply any MIDI transformation to the imported MIDI tracks directly within your DAW ...


----------



## KarlHeinz

simmo: its a little different concept (orchestral based from thinking) of these things. You have different points where you can add that "humane" feeling:

- curves for intensity and momentum you could set for every beat separately
- articulation, role, dynamics, rhythm..... you can set for evry instrument

Out of these ingredients the KI "cooks" that feel .


----------



## simmo75

KarlHeinz said:


> simmo: its a little different concept (orchestral based from thinking) of these things. You have different points where you can add that "humane" feeling:
> 
> - curves for intensity and momentum you could set for every beat separately
> - articulation, role, dynamics, rhythm..... you can set for evry instrument
> 
> Out of these ingredients the KI "cooks" that feel .



Many thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

But why?


----------



## KarlHeinz

Nick: I am afraid I am not the right one to answer on this cause I have no knowledge of orchestral music at all. But for me it seems that these components just make out the "human" feeling (at least the part that could be implemented today by a KI) of orchestral music. And thats definitely the background for the devellopment. But for me it works fine for none-orchestral compositions too.

Of course it is a black box HOW all this works together in the background but on the other hand that makes it that easy useable. Its really the only Tool so far that lets you easyily compose a whole midi song with not much to adjust in your daw after its finished.

I think you might do this with Rapid Composer for example BUT there you will have to know each and evry step of what your doing. Of course then the advantage is that you exactly know what your are doing .

But I just failed to understand the basics enough (and keep track of the monthly great updates....) to really make a song with it. Love the idea tool, but there is so much you have to know to use it from the idea tool to a complete song.....Just my personal experience, Orb Composer is really the first tool for me that gives great results with little effort AND much fun to use. And the fun part, for me as just hobby musician, is very important.


----------



## becseigy

I downloaded the Demo version and I found that in every 3-5 minutes freezes or crashes the software. For example if I moving the Space slider up, or If I want change the whole key of the composition. Is this because of the limitations of the Demo version or it happen often in the final version too? What's your experience?

I'm thinking about buying the Pro version especially at the Thomann UK is for 328 Euro.


----------



## KarlHeinz

There might be still some bugs, maybe this is one. I remember having a crash with the Pro version with the Space slider too but was not regularly and not reproducable for me. I have another one with copy and paste of clips with is already reported. Usually if reported to the support they get fixed till next update. But I must say I have no general stability issues with the Pro (on win 7 64 bit, old machine with i-3 and 8 GB only and on Notebook win 10).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

KarlHeinz, listen to the Bach Cello Suites, the soul of humanity.


----------



## HiEnergy

KarlHeinz said:


> There might be still some bugs


I've also experienced quite a few bugs and crashes with Orb Composer.
Usually they get fixed soon after reporting.


----------



## dzilizzi

I haven't had too many problems with it crashing. I do have an i7 with 32 GBs of RAM, and I think some of my crashing has been the template in Cubase/ProTools as I may be using too much RAM/CPU.

But I look at it as a starting point and a learning tool. You can make it sound pretty good with a bit of work and then when you import the midi, you can fix stuff like humanization. I have both RapidComposer and Synfire LE, and this is so much easier to use. I've actually got a short piece done, whereas I never got much past the playing around point with the others.


----------



## Rey

freimann said:


> Regarding the upgrade from Artist (from Plugin Boutique) to Pro ... Yes - this is exactly what I did yesterday ... The upgrade is 250 Euro and you have to enter your Artist license into your account details first ... There were some hiccups but their support is very responsive and resolved the issues even during weekend ...
> 
> Just a little advice - be sure to check that your DAW is compatible - https://www.orb-composer.com/faq/



what kind of hiccups? I got intouched with their sales rep they said yes it can be upgraded to pro at their website once purchased the artist version at plugin boutique. heard a lot of stuffs coming in 1.3 and 1.4 version of orb which it said end of October. looking forward to it. although I ll wait before upgrading to pro. maybe they ll be more discount? hehe


----------



## Rey

HiEnergy said:


> They indeed have a very strange pricing model somewhat punishing early adopters by lowering prices.
> I bought the Pro version in the "Early Bird" pre-release sale at 350 Euro - the announced regular price for that one was over 600 Euro.
> The one thing that keeps me from feeling "cheated" by those dwindling prices is the fact that I've had Orb Composer "serve my command" since April and it already helped me compose lots of tunes.
> 
> My latest use of Orb Composer (I tried to check out how it handles lots of instruments, this is the highest number of instruments I've used in an OC composition project so far) is here:




really nice.the orchestral and strings are orb composer's strength. sounds beautiful. I wish they also can improve on artist version for pop, rock and electro. to sound as pro as orchestral and strings templates.


----------



## HiEnergy

Time for an update:
Here are my latest Orb Composer videos:


Creating a Rock track with Orb Composer


Rock track playthrough in DAW (drums added)


Rock track playthrough


----------



## BluesCat

HiEnergy- Thanks for the posts and info. Welcome comments on the new version (I believe 1.3) that just released. 50% off BF sale looks tempting.


----------



## HiEnergy

The latest update to Orb Composer comes with a lot of new features.
I picked one of those features: Chord Split - yes, Chord Splitting!
Orb Composer can now have more than one chord per bar. This is done by splitting bars into smaller units.
Watch me try this feature in my latest screencast:

Orb Composer - Testing Chord Split


----------



## BluesCat

Well.... That was fast


----------



## HiEnergy

Here's my latest video related to the Orb Composer S update and its reworked drum rhythm generation algorithm:

Orb Composer S - How well can it do drum beats?


----------



## Paul Grymaud

Jesus... I know what I'm gonna do: place electrodes all over my head (have a look at *Brindisys* system or *Glass brain project*, among others!) and sensors at my fingertips during the night and connect all that stuff to my sweet little daw. Then, in the morning, I'll let Orb Composer organize meticulously all the ideas. Sort of like "from the Big Bang to the organized material and substances".







Seriously, this program is probably an aid (a tool) for an introduction to "how to arrange music". We already have arrangers from ROLAND, YAMAHA and so on with good sounds and automatic accompaniment tracks. But, I fear this kind of program cannot generate a simple melody. 

To compose = to *create* a melody line or a theme. 
To arrange = to *structure* rythmically and harmonically that melody by the use of instruments 

Otherwise, I'm going to change my will. Instead of bequeathing my brain to the humanity (or to other composers on VI Control) I am going to bequeath my futur Orb Composer. Simple joke.

Okay, if Orb Composer can make the coffee too, I'll buy the pro version immediately.
Anyway, have fun with or without this kinda programs. But, don't forget, music is cerebral AND emotional.


----------



## HiEnergy

Unfortunately Orb Composer still can't make the coffee..
But it can help with creating music.
In Orb Composer S the composition algorithm was slightly improved.
I've given it a try. Watch my latest video on variety with Orb Composer S.


----------

